
Here’s the Awful 146-Word “Essay” That Earned an A- for a UNC Jock - smacktoward
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/03/27/the_unc_fake_class_scandal_athlete_got_an_a_for_a_one_paragraph_paper.html
======
tradersam
(2014)

